

The Anatomy of Consumer Intent in Social Media - austin_e
http://blog.gochime.com/the-anatomy-of-consumer-intent-in-social-medi

======
gcp123
Love these guys. First time I've seen a new approach to the same old social
media marketing crap in years. Good stuff, Austin!

